# فضيحة التزوير باللجنة العليا للانتخابات



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

تنفرد شبكة " المخلص " بكشف أكبر عملية تزوير في تاريخ استبعاد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل حيث كان يوم الجمعة 13 إبريل هو آخر يوم قانونياً ودستورياً لاستبعاد المرشحين فعندما أصدر أبو إسماعيل بيان وأكد أنه لا يحق للجنة استبعاد أحد بعد يوم الجمعة كانت المفاجأة أن ترسل اللجنة الجواب الرسمي للاستبعاد بتاريخ 13 إبريل رغم أن اللجنة أصدرت الاستبعادات يوم السبت 14 إبريل !! .

وقد حصلت " المخلص " على جوابات الاستبعادات الخاصة ببعض المرشحين وكانت المفاجأة أن الأستاذ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل هو الوحيد المكتوب جوابه بتاريخ 13 إبريل يوم الجمعة وأما المهندس خيرت الشاطر فكان التاريخ 14 إبريل يوم السبت وهو يوم غير قانوني أصلاً للاستبعاد وأيضاً تاريخ الاستبعاد للمرشح عمر سليمان كان 14 إبريل وهو ما يُعد تزويراً فادحاً في الجواب الرسمي للاستبعاد للأستاذ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بعد تهديده بمقاضاة اللجنة إذا أصدرت الاستبعاد بتاريخ 14 إبريل وهو غير قانوني فقامت بتغيير التاريخ حتى يصبح قانوني !!.

ومساهمة من المخلص في كشف الحقائق فإننا ننشر الجوابات الرسمية للاستبعادات والتي كلها بتاريخ 14 إبريل يوم السبت ما عدا أبو إسماعيل بتاريخ 13 إبريل أي ما يعني أنهم قاموا بتزوير التاريخ 






















وكانت المفاجأة الكبرى أن اللجنة أصدرت بيانها على موقعها الرسمي أنها أنهت العمل من الفحص والمراجعة يوم السبت الموافق 14 إبريل فكيف انهت العمل والفحص يوم 14 إبريل وأرسلت الجواب الرسمي للمرشح يوم 13 إبريل ؟!!






المصدر: http://www.elmokhalestv.com/index/details/id/24788


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*انتى ماشية ورا كلام حراس العقيدة ؟؟؟؟*
*هو فين التزوير بقى يا آنسة اللى أكتشفه الجهابذة اللى عنديكم وخفى عن خيرة خبرات مصر القانونية والدستورية ؟!!!!!*
*فين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

واضح للعيان انه الوحيد اللي اتبعتله الجواب بتاريخ 13 هو الشيخ حازم اما الباقيين فــ بتاريخ 14 بعدين قالوا ان القرار طلع بتاريخ 14 يبقى ازاي اتبعت بتاريخ 13 وهو اصلا مكتوب بتاريخ 14


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> واضح للعيان انه الوحيد اللي اتبعتله الجواب بتاريخ 13 هو الشيخ حازم اما الباقيين فــ بتاريخ 14 *بعدين قالوا* ان القرار طلع بتاريخ 14 *يبقى ازاي اتبعت بتاريخ 13 وهو* اصلا مكتوب بتاريخ 14


*قرار السيد حازم مؤرخ فى الجمعة 13 أبريل *
*أين التزوير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*نفهمها منك* 
*وهما مين اللى قالوا اصلاً ؟!!!*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

وهما مين اللى قالوا اصلاً ؟!!!


اعضاء اللجنة


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

> *تنفرد شبكة " المخلص " بكشف أكبر عملية تزوير في تاريخ استبعاد حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل حيث كان يوم الجمعة 13 إبريل هو آخر يوم قانونياً  ودستورياً لاستبعاد المرشحين فعندما أصدر أبو إسماعيل بيان وأكد أنه لا يحق  للجنة استبعاد أحد بعد يوم الجمعة كانت المفاجأة أن ترسل اللجنة الجواب  الرسمي للاستبعاد بتاريخ 13 إبريل رغم أن اللجنة أصدرت الاستبعادات يوم  السبت 14 إبريل !! .*


*انفراد اكثر من 25 خطا تاريخى فى القرآن ينفرد بة شبكة كنيسة العربية:new6::new6:


فين التزوير يا حجة .؟
هو اعلان الاستبعاد من فترة هو هذا التزوير .؟
يا ستى حراس العقيدة لو شافوا الشيخ حازم هيضربوة خلاص اعطاهم الامل مليون فى المائة فى الاخر دمرهم نهائياً 


المهما ن امة طلعت ماما امريكا 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2012)

*بنت الاكرمين اكتفيت هذه المره بانذارك لاسلوبك السىء ف مخاطبة الاستاذ عبود
ثقى ان المره القادمه ستحصلين على  فصل ..*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

> * اعضاء اللجنة 		*



*اعضاء اللجنة قالوا ان احنا زورنا .؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *اعضاء اللجنة قالوا ان احنا زورنا .؟*



قالوا ان القرار طلع بتاريخ 14 والوحيد اللي طلعله الخطاب بتاريخ 13 هو الشيخ حازم ييبقى ازاي القرار صدر بتاريخ 13 وكل المنذرين وصلهم الإنذار بتاريخ 14 ماعدا الأستاذ حازم هو الوحيد اللي تاريخ صدور القرار بتاريخ 13


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*عادى .... بنفس اسلوب الأستهبال ..... أمه امريكانية ولا لأه ........*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عادى .... بنفس اسلوب الأستهبال ..... أمه امريكانية ولا لأه ........*



في الجون دي :fun_lol:


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

> *قالوا ان القرار طلع بتاريخ 14 والوحيد اللي طلعله الخطاب بتاريخ 13 هو  الشيخ حازم ييبقى ازاي القرار صدر بتاريخ 13 وكل المنذرين وصلهم الإنذار  بتاريخ 14 ماعدا الأستاذ حازم هو الوحيد اللي تاريخ صدور القرار بتاريخ 13 		*



*حتى لو كلامكى صح فين المشكلة .؟
اهم حاجة ان القرار طلع لة وبيقولة لم شوية البلطجية اللى معاك وروح *
*يعنى تركتم الاخطاء التاريخية فى القرآن وتردواعنها وماسكي فى حازم لازم .؟
*


> * ومساهمة من المخلص في كشف الحقائق فإننا ننشر الجوابات الرسمية للاستبعادات  والتي كلها بتاريخ 14 إبريل يوم السبت ما عدا أبو إسماعيل بتاريخ 13 إبريل  أي ما يعني أنهم قاموا بتزوير التاريخ *


احلى حاجة فى قناة المخلص اسمها روووووووووووووووووووعة المخلص 
ولكن المشكلة عندكم انهم زوروا التاريخ بس .؟
*فعلا المثل اللى بيقول لم يجدوا عيب فى الورد قالوا احمر الخديين  *


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2012)

هو لسة فيه حد هيدافع عن الشيخ الكذاب ده ؟

خلصت الحدوتة يا زميلة, شيخكم كذاب وهيتحاكم بالتزوير كمان
اذا بليتم فأستتروا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> قالوا ان القرار طلع بتاريخ 14 والوحيد اللي طلعله الخطاب بتاريخ 13 هو الشيخ حازم ييبقى ازاي القرار صدر بتاريخ 13 وكل المنذرين وصلهم الإنذار بتاريخ 14 *ماعدا الأستاذ حازم هو الوحيد اللي تاريخ صدور القرار بتاريخ 13*


*بسيطة قوى واسهل مما تتخيلى ...*
*هى بترتيب تقديم الأوراق ...*
*من اولهم ؟؟؟ ومن آخرهم ...؟!*
*هل تقدم اللواء عمر سليمان ( قبل ) أم ( بعد ) الأستاذ حازم ؟؟*
*دى حاجة *
*الحاجة التانية ...يوم 13 حصل هرج ومرج وتهديد للجنة*
*أنهت اعمالها على عجل وأخطرت المجلس حفاظاً على أرواح أعضاء اللجنة ...*
*تانى يوم أستئنفت اللجنة عملها وأصدرت باقى الخطابات*
*للمرة الثالثة :*
*أين هو التزوير ؟؟!!!!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> ,* شيخكم كذاب وهيتحاكم بالتزوير كمان*
> *اذا بليتم فأستتروا*



*لالالالالالالالا....*
*ده فيه اللى أنقح من كدة ....*
*النائب العام بدا تحقيقاته عن مصادر تمويل الحملة ....*
*لو لم يستطع أثبات مصدر الأموال ....*
*أحتمال ندخل فى غسيل اموال يا عم الحاج ...ودى فيها سجن مشدد ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B]
> *لالالالالالالالا....*
> *ده فيه اللى أنقح من كدة ....*
> *النائب العام بدا تحقيقاته عن مصادر تمويل الحملة ....*
> ...


*خليك حنين مع الشيخ ياعبووود .. *
*وارجو منك ان تقبل تظلمه وتسامحه هههههه*
*بس ايه رايك فى طعن يقدم الى نفس القاضى .. جديدة صج*​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

*فضيحة .......كارثة .......مش عارف أى وكان هولاء جابوا الديل من ديلة 
الفضيحة كلها هو تقديم الورق يوم 13 .؟


امة امريكيية .....................عند المسلمون ليست فضيحة
اموال خارجية ....................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
تقديم مجموعة بلطجية للتدمير وارهاب الامنا لوطنى .........كالعادة ليست فضيحة 
والقائمة طويلة ولا تعتبر فضيحة ...........الفضيحة هى ان الورق اخطر الشيخ قبل هولاء بيوم ......
ياة على تزوير اللجنة الانتخابية بصراحة الشبكة الاسلامية قنبلة  بارك الله فيهم 

فعلا كل الناس طلعت م بطن امها بتقل واو واة والمسلمين طالعين يقوالوا غباء غباء
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *فضيحة .......كارثة .......مش عارف أى وكان هولاء جابوا الديل من ديلة *
> *الفضيحة كلها هو تقديم الورق يوم 13 .؟*
> 
> 
> ...


*خلاص ياعم بايبل ومبروك علينا سليمان*
*هدى اعصابك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *خليك حنين مع الشيخ ياعبووود .. *
> *وارجو منك ان تقبل تظلمه وتسامحه هههههه*
> 
> *بس ايه رايك فى طعن يقدم الى نفس القاضى .. جديدة صج*​


*العبارة دى مش فاهمها فعلا ؟!!!*
*وحنين لية ؟؟ ..وانا مالى هو انا كنت النائب العام ؟!!*
*بس بجد لو معرفش يقدم مصدر الأموال هتبقى كارثة *
*ولو متحولة من الخارج كارثتين ...*
*أعتقد هما عندهم حاجة لسة هتطلع *


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

*المحامى الذى يتلاعب بثغرات القوانين لاخراج مجرم نقول عليه *
*انه مش امين ومش عنده ضمير*
*ويجدشعبيه عظيمه لدى المجرمين*
*هكذا بو سماعيل*
*استغل ثغره فى قانون الجنسيه لاثبات كذبه*
*وفعلا لديه شعبيه كبيره بين المجرمين وتجار الاخلاق*
*هكذا ابوسماعيل*
*هكذا السلفيين*
*لا ضمير لهم ولا اخلاق لهم*

*اتمنتى ان تنفصل هذه الفئه القذره الضاله عن مصر*
*ويختاروا ابو سماعيل رئيسا لهم*​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

> *خلاص ياعم بايبل ومبروك علينا سليمان*
> *هدى اعصابك *




*خلاص روح رجع البوستر بتاع حازم واشترى بتاع الجينرال بسرعة مفيش وقت  *
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *العبارة دى مش فاهمها فعلا ؟!!!*
> *وحنين لية ؟؟ ..وانا مالى هو انا كنت النائب العام ؟!!*
> *بس بجد لو معرفش يقدم مصدر الأموال هتبقى كارثة *
> *ولو متحولة من الخارج كارثتين ...*
> *أعتقد هما عندهم حاجة لسة هتطلع *


*اقولك ياعبووود .. فى القضاء لا يصح ان*
*يتم الطعن فى حكم امام نفس القضاة*
*وايضا لايمكن تحصين قرارات اللجنة فهو*
*مخالف دستوريا .. بس يالا مش مشكلة*
*خلينا نعدى .. فاضل ابو الفتوح و مرسى عايز كرسى هههههههههه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اقولك ياعبووود .. فى القضاء لا يصح ان*
> *يتم الطعن فى حكم امام نفس القضاة*
> *وايضا لايمكن تحصين قرارات اللجنة فهو*
> *مخالف دستوريا .. بس يالا مش مشكلة*
> *خلينا نعدى .. فاضل ابو الفتوح و مرسى عايز كرسى هههههههههه*​



*السلفيين والأخوان هما اللى قالوا نعم للإعلان الدستورى...
نعملهم أيه دلوقت
تطلعهم الغبى للسلطة اعماهم
يلبسوا بقى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اقولك ياعبووود .. فى القضاء لا يصح ان*
> *يتم الطعن فى حكم امام نفس القضاة*
> *وايضا لايمكن تحصين قرارات اللجنة فهو*
> *مخالف دستوريا .. بس يالا مش مشكلة*
> ​


*هل فسرت الماء بالماء ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*
*هو مين اللى طعن قدام مين ؟؟؟* 
*وألا أنت تقصد ( التظلم ) أمام اللجنة ؟؟؟*
*والله ما انا فاهم منك حاجة *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السلفيين والأخوان هما اللى قالوا نعم للإعلان الدستورى...
> نعملهم أيه دلوقت
> تطلعهم الغبى للسلطة اعماهم
> يلبسوا بقى*



احب اوضحلك ان (نعم) اتقالت للإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية والمادة بتاعة قانون الرئاسة طلعت في الإعلان الدستوري مش في الإستفتاء على التعديلات


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> احب اوضحلك ان (نعم) اتقالت للإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية والمادة بتاعة قانون الرئاسة طلعت في الإعلان الدستوري مش في الإستفتاء على التعديلات



*اسألى المرشد ليه ماعترضوش ساعتها ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> احب اوضحلك ان (نعم) اتقالت للإستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية والمادة بتاعة قانون الرئاسة طلعت في الإعلان الدستوري مش في الإستفتاء على التعديلات


*هو فين التزوير اللى انتى فتحتى بيه موضوع الأول ؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2012)

*فين التزوير يا حجة ..............؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *فين التزوير يا حجة ..............؟؟؟؟؟؟*


* الحاجة راحت فتحت موضوع تانى عن الفيديو وجون ستيورت*
*وبعدين هى مش فاهمة يعنى أية تزوير من أصله*
*هى نقلت من عند أصحابك وخلاص ...*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

التزوير ( اللجنة في قرارها قالت ان القرار خرج يوم 14 وكل القرارات خرجت يوم 14 فيما عدا القرار اللي وصل للشيخ ازاي اللجنة لم تصدق على قرارها الا يوم 14 السابعة ونص في الليل وجواب الشيخ حازم صادر يوم 13 وهو الوحيد اللي طالع يوم 13 واصلا اللجنة علقت عملها في اليوم ده


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

ازاي اللجنة علقت عملها يوم 13 ومصدرش منهم اي قرار والشغل كله كان يوم 14 وجواب الأستاذ حازم بس هو اللي يوم 13 يوم تعليق العمل باللجنة


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> ازاي اللجنة علقت عملها يوم 13 ومصدرش منهم اي قرار والشغل كله كان يوم 14 وجواب الأستاذ حازم بس هو اللي يوم 13 يوم تعليق العمل باللجنة


 

*بصى  *
*خليكى صريحه مع نفسك*
*امه امريكيه ولا لاء*
*ليه اللف والدوران والكدب والخداع*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *بصى  *
> *خليكى صريحه مع نفسك*
> *امه امريكيه ولا لاء*
> *ليه اللف والدوران والكدب والخداع*​



لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *بصى  *
> *خليكى صريحه مع نفسك*
> *امه امريكيه ولا لاء*
> *ليه اللف والدوران والكدب والخداع*​



*اختلف المفسرون فى ذلك .... وفى الأختلاف رحمة ...*


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

*امريكيا كافره ومزوره *
*ماشى*
*طيب السعوديه*
*كمان كافره*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> *ازاي اللجنة علقت عملها يوم 13 ومصدرش منهم اي قرار والشغل كله كان يوم 14 وجواب الأستاذ حازم بس هو اللي يوم 13 يوم تعليق العمل باللجنة*


*آه كده بقى نتناقش بالعقل ...*
*مين اللى قال أنه مصدرش منها أى قرار يوم 13/4 ؟؟*
*ممكن يكون القرار أتكتب قبل تعليق العمل ...وبعدها توقف !!*
*لو عايزين يزوروا ( ان جاز الكلام ده يعنى )*
*كانت كل القرارات طلعت بتاريخ 14/4*
*واللى من حقه يعترض أصلاً  هو خيرت وعمر ...مش حازم*
*التزوير بيكون جعل واقعة غير صحيحة فى صورة صحيحة *
*أو طمس بيانات بغرض أخفاءها *
*أو التلاعب فى بيانات ( واقعة غير صحيحة ) كى تبدو صحيحة*
*أو الأدلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة فى مستند رسمى ...ألخ ألخ*
*لا يوجد تزوير اللجنة أنهت عملها بالفعل ولكن فى ظل ظروف تهديد مجموعة من البلطجية والشمحطجية وارباب السوابق والجهلة والصيع والأرهابيين الجُدد ...*
*قامت اللجنة علقت عملها (( باقى )) اليوم *
*وضحت لحضرتك كدة ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اختلف المفسرون فى ذلك .... وفى الأختلاف رحمة ...*


*إذن قلد من أجاز ...رحمك الله أستاذى ..!!!*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

طيب شوف التقرير ده من اليوم السابع ولا رأيك نفتح موضوع مستقل


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

جون ماكين بيقول مستعدين قبول وليس لدينا مانع من تولي مرشح اسلامي يسانده الجيش والأخوان باستثناء حازم ابو اسماعيل

ياترى ايه رأيك في كلام جون ماكين واليوم السابع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> طيب شوف التقرير ده من اليوم السابع ولا رأيك نفتح موضوع مستقل


*أذن أتفقنا الأول أنه لايوجد تزوير قبل أن أناقش معك التقرير أعلاه ؟؟*
*أم لا يزال لديكى المزيد ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2012)

*يا جماعه وفروا تعبكوااا مفيش داعى بجد تتعبوا نفسكوااا مع عقول مغيبه باحتراف
الشيخ طلع كداب وتم استبعاده بفضيحه واحتمال نشوفله فضايح جديده قريب يا موسهل 
اللى عاوز يصدق يصدق واللى الصدمه مأثره عليه وشلت تفكيره وعمال يدافع عن الشيخ بلا اى سند معاه ربنا بقى*


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> طيب شوف التقرير ده من اليوم السابع ولا رأيك نفتح موضوع مستقل


 



الحاج بوسماعين رفض الارواق الوارده من امريكا وقال مش عليها 
ختم
صح
لكن رباب فتحى كلامها عليه ختم

ايه الهبل ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> *جون ماكين بيقول مستعدين قبول وليس لدينا مانع من تولي مرشح اسلامي يسانده الجيش والأخوان باستثناء حازم ابو اسماعيل*
> 
> *ياترى ايه رأيك في كلام جون ماكين واليوم السابع*


 *لما تردى عليا الأول*
*أنتهينا من موضوع التزوير وألا لسة عندك رأى تانى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه وفروا تعبكوااا مفيش داعى بجد تتعبوا نفسكوااا مع عقول مغيبه باحتراف*
> *الشيخ طلع كداب وتم استبعاده بفضيحه واحتمال نشوفله فضايح جديده قريب يا موسهل *
> *اللى عاوز يصدق يصدق واللى الصدمه مأثره عليه وشلت تفكيره وعمال يدافع عن الشيخ بلا اى سند معاه ربنا بقى*


*وان طمعان أنك تدينى فرصة مع أختنا أبنة الأكرمين عشان أثبت لها واحدة واحدة حقيقة الأمر ...*
*وأهو كله ( بثوابه) يا أستاذة أحنا فى أعياد ...*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آه كده بقى نتناقش بالعقل ...*
> *مين اللى قال أنه مصدرش منها أى قرار يوم 13/4 ؟؟*
> *ممكن يكون القرار أتكتب قبل تعليق العمل ...وبعدها توقف !!*
> *لو عايزين يزوروا ( ان جاز الكلام ده يعنى )*
> ...



هما اللي قالوا علقوا عملهم ومصدرش منهم اي تقرير في اليوم ده يبقى ازاي بقى وهما برضه اللي قالوا ان تقريرهم صدر يوم 14 مقالوش بقى انهم طلعوا جواب الشيخ حازم يوم 13 لوحده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> هما اللي قالوا علقوا عملهم ومصدرش *منهم اي تقرير* في اليوم ده


*عرفتى بقى ان النقاش بهدوء بيوصل لنتيجة ؟*
*فعلا لم يصدر تقرير *
*لكن هل قالوا لم تصدر خطابات ؟؟؟؟*
*التقرير بيصدر نهائياً بعد أستعراض كافة المرشحين ...*
*ومن ثَم الأنتهاء من الفحص *
*وبعدها يطلع خطابات للمستبعدين*
*شق الخطابات بيطلع من ( مجموعة عمل ) سكرتارية وأمناء سر ...*
*أما التقرير الأخير والنهائى هو اللى طلع يوم 14/4/2012*
*كان المفروض يصدر يوم 13 لكن نظرا للظروف أُرجئ*



> يبقى ازاي بقى وهما برضه اللي قالوا ان *تقريرهم* صدر يوم 14 مقالوش بقى انهم *طلعوا جواب* الشيخ حازم يوم 13 لوحده


*عرفتى ان فيه فرق بين *
*التقرير*
*والخطابات ؟*
*ننتقل للى بعده ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

*لو عايزة مزيد من الشرح تحت أمرك*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

*تصريحات حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عقب خروجه من اللجنة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOyEZj4prqE&feature=player_embedded#!

يااااااااااالبيه يا االشيخ يتحداهم قدام العالم طلعو مستنداتكم وافضحوني واتجدعنو 
بعد كده بيقولو عليه كادب هو في كادب يتحدى بشكل ده
هي لجنه دي ليه مش عايزه تنشر الوثائق اللي تدينه وتفضحه على
الملآ؟ خايفه على احساسه مثلا؟ بنت الاكرمين خذيها مني بلاش جدل في الموضوع ده الى ان تظهر الحقيقه لاتضيعي وقتك وجهدك وكوني على يقين ان تظلمه حيقبل وحيرجع وانا شخصيا شف له رؤيا تبسطك تحققت يوم ما كسب القضيه كل ده ابتلاء من عند الله  ويارب انتصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تصريحات حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عقب خروجه من اللجنة
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOyEZj4prqE&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> ...



*انت كمان شفتى رؤيه له .....*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

طيب انا عايزاك تشوف الصورة ده تاني وتشرحهلنا


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

ده بعد اذنك طبعا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تصريحات حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عقب خروجه من اللجنة*
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOyEZj4prqE&feature=player_embedded#!*
> 
> ...


*الله بخليكى ياهيفاء بلاش موضوع الرؤى والاحلام والحاجات دى .. ههههههه*
*وكلامك صح خلينا ننتظر قرارات اللجنة النهائية .. وعليها نشوف الشعب بمختلف اطيافه و اتجاهاته هايعمل ايه *​


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الله بخليكى ياهيفاء بلاش موضوع الرؤى والاحلام والحاجات دى .. ههههههه*​
> *وكلامك صح خلينا ننتظر قرارات اللجنة النهائية .. وعليها نشوف الشعب بمختلف اطيافه و اتجاهاته هايعمل ايه * ​


 


رد فعل الشعب
الناس العاقله اللى تحرم نفسها ولاتحب الكذب تحمد ربنا
انه ازاح هذا الشيخ الكاذب من على عاهل مصر

اصحاب المصالح ممكن يولعوا البلد

الجهله وااصحاب العقول الخشب
اما يتكلوا على الفاضى وخلاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*الرؤى ماليا الدنيا .... خلت كل المسلمين مش عاوزين يصحوا 
*

[YOUTUBE]WtmtZsos3KA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> ده بعد اذنك طبعا


*حاضر ...*
*مراعة أن يُخطر من استبعد فى نفس اليوم ( 12-13/4)*
*هذا تم بالفعل مع الأستاذ حازم ...*
*تم نسخ الخطاب يوم 13/4 - بترتيب التقدم من المرشحين*
*ولكن حدث تطاول على اللجنة ورأى القاضى (( تعليق )) العمل*
*وهذا حق أصيل للقاضى أذا رأى ما يهدد أمنه أو سلامته هو والعاملين معه ...*
*وتم أخطار المجلس العسكرى بهذا ...القرار سليم مائة بالمائة واتبع صحيح القانون ...*
*السكرتارية وأمناء السر قاموا بنسخ الخطاب ( قدر الوقت الذى أُتيح لهم ) ...وتوقف العمل*
*ثم أستُئنف فى اليوم التالى بنسخ خطابات لباقى المرشحين غير المستوفين للشروط ...*
*نرى الآن هى ( ظروف قهرية ) أعطت الحق للقاضى بتعليق العمل أو تأجيله لليوم التالى *
*أما صدور التقرير فى نهاية يوم 14/4 شامل كل المرشحين*
*وأيضاً التصرف قانونى مائة بالمائة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

*ليش بلاش ياسر والله العظيم ما اكذب واقسم برب الكعبه ما اكذب
شفته وهو واقف قدام منظره ويحلق شواربه ولحيته وتفسير الحلم انه مهموم وفي كرب وراح تنتهي الشده شفتها يوم السبت كسب القضيه يو الثلاثاء وشدته الثانيه بعد راح تزوووول تكملة حلمي .حلمي لازم يكمل ان شاء الله*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يااااااااااالبيه يا االشيخ يتحداهم قدام العالم طلعو مستنداتكم وافضحوني واتجدعنو *


*بذمتك يا شيخة هيفاء ...*
*ده أسلوب راجل عايز يبقى رئيس لمصر ؟*
*أفضحونى ؟؟؟؟*
*أتجدعنوا ؟؟؟؟*
*ده مش داخل يترشح ياجدعان ده داخل يفرش ملاية *


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليش بلاش ياسر والله العظيم ما اكذب واقسم برب الكعبه ما اكذب*
> *شفته وهو واقف قدام منظره ويحلق شواربه ولحيته وتفسير الحلم انه مهموم وفي كرب وراح تنتهي الشده شفتها يوم السبت كسب القضيه يو الثلاثاء وشدته الثانيه بعد راح تزوووول تكملة حلمي .حلمي لازم يكمل ان شاء الله*


 


اتغطى وانتى نايمه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليش بلاش ياسر والله العظيم ما اكذب واقسم برب الكعبه ما اكذب*
> *شفته وهو واقف قدام منظره ويحلق شواربه ولحيته وتفسير الحلم انه مهموم وفي كرب وراح تنتهي الشده شفتها يوم السبت كسب القضيه يو الثلاثاء وشدته الثانيه بعد راح تزوووول تكملة حلمي .حلمي لازم يكمل ان شاء الله*


*هههههههههههههه*
*ما هو فعلا **أتحلق له ...:fun_lol:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليش بلاش ياسر والله العظيم ما اكذب واقسم برب الكعبه ما اكذب*
> *شفته وهو واقف قدام منظره ويحلق شواربه ولحيته وتفسير الحلم انه مهموم وفي كرب وراح تنتهي الشده شفتها يوم السبت كسب القضيه يو الثلاثاء وشدته الثانيه بعد راح تزوووول تكملة حلمي .حلمي لازم يكمل ان شاء الله*


*والله انا ماكدبتك .. بس الحاجات دى خليها بينك و بين نفسك او بينك و بين اصحابك*
*طب افرضى دلوقتى ان الراجل مقبلش واستبعد و الشعب وافق على كدا .. يبقى الحلم دا مش فى محله .. خلينا فى الواقع احسن *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليش بلاش ياسر والله العظيم ما اكذب واقسم برب الكعبه ما اكذب
> شفته وهو واقف قدام منظره ويحلق شواربه ولحيته وتفسير الحلم انه مهموم وفي كرب وراح تنتهي الشده شفتها يوم السبت كسب القضيه يو الثلاثاء وشدته الثانيه بعد راح تزوووول تكملة حلمي .حلمي لازم يكمل ان شاء الله*



*بس فيه ناس تانيه شافوه واقف عريان فى ميدان التحرير ... وتانى يوم الشيخ طلعت اكد ان امه امريكية ...؟؟؟
نعمل ايه دلوقت ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ما هو فعلا **أتحلق له ...:fun_lol:*


*اهه اتفضلى .. عبووود هايستلمك والتانى بيقولك استغطى .. قال يعنى عمرهم مابيحلموا وناموا من غير مايستغطوا ههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

* 



			ذمتك يا شيخة هيفاء ...
ده أسلوب راجل عايز يبقى رئيس لمصر ؟
أفضحونى ؟؟؟؟
أتجدعنوا ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش هم بيقولو عليه كداب ومزور من حقه يقول اتجدعنو واتحداكم
مو عيب وهو يستفزهم عشان ينشرون اللي عندهم هذا اذا عندهم حاجه 
ولبادي اظلم بعدين انت وبنت الاكرمين ماخذينها عناد وحماس انتظرو بارك الله فيكم ومن دي الوقت اقولك حلمي حيتقق ان شاء الله وحتبطلو جدال يارب تنتصر 




			اتغطى وانتى نايمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وحياتك كنت متغطيه كويس بس الاحلام الصادقه فضل من الله يؤتيه من يشاء *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اهه اتفضلى .. عبووود هايستلمك والتانى بيقولك استغطى .. قال يعنى عمرهم مابيحلموا وناموا من غير مايستغطوا ههههههه*​


*كلنا بنحلم .... عادى يعنى *
*لا هو عيب *
*ولا هو حرام ...*
*وحلمها اتفسر أهوه ...أتحلق له والا ما تحلقلوش ؟:new6:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بس فيه ناس تانيه شافوه واقف عريان فى ميدان التحرير ... وتانى يوم الشيخ طلعت اكد ان امه امريكية ...؟؟؟*
> *نعمل ايه دلوقت ؟؟؟؟؟*


*طب والناس اللى حلمت عريان .. قامت من النوم مبلوله هههههههه *​


----------



## emad62 (15 أبريل 2012)

ت
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ايه رايكم فى الرؤيا دى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مش هم بيقولو عليه كداب ومزور من حقه يقول اتجدعنو واتحداكم*
> *مو عيب وهو يستفزهم عشان ينشرون اللي عندهم هذا اذا عندهم حاجه *


*مين اللى قال عليه كداب ومزور ؟*
*لو اللجنة اللى قالت : يبقى شيخك يتقدم للمحاكمة فوراً*
*اللجنة ما قالتش ...جبتى منين الكلام ده ؟*
*



ولبادي اظلم بعدين انت وبنت الاكرمين ماخذينها عناد وحماس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا عناد ولا حماس ولا حتى فتح ...:new6:*
*أنا باشرح لها حاجة هى قريتها وباصحح لها معلومات*
*ليس الا ...*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

*  ياسر ماعليك منهم خل يضحكوني علي والله لما يتحقق حلمي حدخل هنا اضحك عليهم والحمد الله



			طب افرضى دلوقتى ان الراجل مقبلش واستبعد و الشعب وافق على كدا .. يبقى الحلم دا مش فى محله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 حلمي كان كالسيف القاطع حيتحقق لو مش اليوم بعدين بس انا على يقين ان الشيخ حيرجع في إمارات معينه مالها داعي اقولها اخليها بيني وبين نفسي مثل ما نصحتني *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب والناس اللى حلمت عريان .. قامت من النوم مبلوله هههههههه *​



*عيب مش حاقولك .... معانا بنات .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

*مددددددد *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * ياسر ماعليك منهم خل يضحكوني علي والله لما يتحقق حلمي حدخل هنا اضحك عليهم والحمد الله*
> 
> *حلمي كان كالسيف القاطع حيتحقق لو مش اليوم بعدين بس انا على يقين ان الشيخ حيرجع في إمارات معينه مالها داعي اقولها اخليها بيني وبين نفسي مثل ما نصحتني *


*ماحدش بقدر يضخك عليكى ياست الكل .. دا هزار على فكرة .. واخواتنا هنا يوم ماكسب سمعه القضية مش عايز اقولك حالتهم كانت عاملة ازاى .. كانوا بيحلموا بس وهما صاحيين .. ومع ذلك كنا بنهزر معاهم برضوا .. عادى ومتخديش الموضوع شخصى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

*بوسترا عليها *
*أنتخبوا الصادق الأمين *
*حازم أبو سماعين (!!!)*
*عملتوه نبى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * واخواتنا هنا يوم ماكسب سمعه القضية مش عايز اقولك حالتهم كانت عاملة ازاى *​​​​


​*كانت عاملة أزاى ؟؟؟؟:new6:*
*يا " ناجن " وفيه كلمة قلتها لك طلعت غلط ؟!!!!!:fun_lol:*
*ده انت خنفتنى ياجدع :new6:*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

طيب يا عبود مقلتيش رأيك في موضوع كلام جون مكين واستعدادهم لقبول اي مرشح اسلامي ما عدا ابو اسماعيل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

*



			مين اللى قال عليه كداب ومزور ؟
لو اللجنة اللى قالت : يبقى شيخك يتقدم للمحاكمة فوراً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رفضهم له واستبعاده يعني اتهام بالكدب مش لازم يصرحو بيها
والتزوير ن شاء الله شلة المستشارين حيقدمو لنيابه
لانهم زورو خطاب استبعاده 

صوت
انا مسؤله عن احلامي مش عن احلام الاخرين وبنشووووف انتظرو بس
يارب ما تخيب أملي يارب تحقق حلمي ادخل  هنا وانا فرحاااااااانه 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *كانت عاملة أزاى ؟؟؟؟:new6:*
> *يا " ناجن " وفيه كلمة قلتها لك طلعت غلط ؟!!!!!:fun_lol:*
> 
> *ده انت خنفتنى ياجدع :new6:*​


*طول عمرك "جن" ياعبووود .. *
*وعاملة ازاى .. دا انت بتهزر بقى .. انته بزات اسأل الملاية وهى تقولك هههههه .. وبعدين معاك  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> رفضهم له واستبعاده يعني اتهام بالكدب مش لازم يصرحو بيها
> والتزوير ن شاء الله شلة المستشارين حيقدمو لنيابه
> لانهم زورو خطاب استبعاده
> ...




[YOUTUBE]JBb7uH17pnY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *رفضهم له واستبعاده يعني اتهام بالكدب مش لازم يصرحو بيها*


 *لا يا اختى الفاضلة ...*
*عندنا فى القانون مافيش حاجة أسمها ( يعنى ) و ( مش لازم يصرحوا ) ...ده شغل مصاطب مش قانون ..ولا دستور*
*



والتزوير ن شاء الله شلة المستشارين حيقدمو لنيابه لانهم زورو خطاب استبعاده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عيب الكلام ده لأنك ممكن تتحاكمى عليه قضائياً ...*
*وما فيش تزوير وياريت نفكر شوية*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]JBb7uH17pnY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


*دى مش والدته ياريسنا .. دى دكتورة سودانية .. والدته محجبة وليها تسجيل مع*
*سمعه ابنها فى قناة اقرأ*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> *طيب يا عبود مقلتيش رأيك في موضوع كلام جون مكين واستعدادهم لقبول اي مرشح اسلامي ما عدا ابو اسماعيل*


*هو بيتكلم بأسم مين ؟؟*
*أنا معرفش هو قال أية ...يقول اللى يقوله رؤيته وهو حر فيها *
*فى الآخر ده برنامج تلفزيونى*
*يعنى لاهو رئيس أمريكا ولا هو وزير خارجيتها *
*ده راجل بيقدم برنامج ..!!!:flowers:*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

يا عبود بقولك جون مكين التقرير اللي جه في اليوم السابع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2012)

*اتحاكم لما ابقى مصري والله ولا انتربول الدولي يقدر يمسكني قال اتحاكم 
والوثائق المنشوره تبقى ايه ولا اقولك اسال بنت الاكرمين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اتحاكم لما ابقى مصري والله ولا انتربول الدولي يقدر يمسكني قال اتحاكم
> والوثائق المنشوره تبقى ايه ولا اقولك اسال بنت الاكرمين *



*ههههههههههههههههههه
انت ولد وواخد اسم بنت ..... غريبة
وكمان مش مصرى ..... طيب حاشر نفسك ليه .؟؟؟؟؟ هى عزبة .......*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اتحاكم لما ابقى مصري والله ولا انتربول الدولي يقدر يمسكني قال اتحاكم *
> *والوثائق المنشوره تبقى ايه ولا اقولك اسال بنت الاكرمين *


*ولما أنتى مش ( مصرى ) بتتكلمى فى اللى مالكيش فيه لية ؟؟*
*ما لك ومال أنتخاباتنا وقضاتنا ؟؟؟*
*مش عايز اقول لفظ مش يصح يطلع منى ...*
*مشاركة تانية زى اللى فاتت دى وهتشوفى بنى آدم تانى غير اللى اتكلم معاكى ....*
*أتفقنا ؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

يا عبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
شوفت التقرير اللي منشور على اليوم السابع اللي بيرفض فيه جون مكين الأستاذ حازم بكل صراحة


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

ادي الصورة من اول وجديد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولما أنتى مش ( مصرى ) بتتكلمى فى اللى مالكيش فيه لية ؟؟*
> *ما لك ومال أنتخاباتنا وقضاتنا ؟؟؟*
> *مش عايز اقول لفظ مش يصح يطلع منى ...*
> *مشاركة تانية زى اللى فاتت دى وهتشوفى بنى آدم تانى غير اللى اتكلم معاكى ....*
> *أتفقنا ؟*


*ليه كدا ياعبووود .. انت من امتى بتتعصب و تتنرفز .. طول بالك ياقمر*
*وخليك زى ما اتعودنا عليك !!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> يا *عبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووود*
> *شوفت التقرير اللي منشور على اليوم السابع اللي بيرفض فيه جون مكين الأستاذ حازم بكل صراحة*


*يخرب بيت سنين عبوووود على اللى جابوا عبوووود*
*ما يرفض يابنتى جون ترافولتا ده والا مكين *
*ما انا سألتك هو بيمثل مين يعنى ؟*
*ده مجرد مقدم برامج ...أية العجب اللى فى كدة ؟*
*مش فاهم ؟؟*
*كل العالم بيكره الأسلاميين ...اشمعنى جون يعنى اللى انتم ماسكين فيه ؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

لما لقيوا ان مفيش فايده من دعم مرشح ليبرالي او اي تيار آخر غير التيار الديني قالوا مبدهاش الظاهر مش هينفع غير موضوع مرشح اسلامي وقالوا مفيش مانع من تولي اي مرشح اسلامي باستثناء ابو اسماعيل


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

مش مقدم برامج ده في الإدارة الأمريكية ياعم جون مكين مش جون ستيوارت

وحطتلك موضوع اليوم السابع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ليه كدا ياعبووود .. انت من امتى بتتعصب و تتنرفز .. طول بالك ياقمر*
> 
> *وخليك زى ما اتعودنا عليك !!*​


*الأخ ( هيفاء ) ماسكنا من الصبح ...وتطاول وهو مش فاهم حاجة ولا له فى الموضوع من أصله ؟*
*عمرك شفتنا بنتناقش عن سوريا واللى بيحصل فيها ؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أبريل 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> لما لقيوا ان مفيش فايده من دعم مرشح ليبرالي او اي تيار آخر غير التيار الديني قالوا مبدهاش الظاهر مش هينفع غير موضوع مرشح اسلامي وقالوا مفيش مانع من تولي اي مرشح اسلامي باستثناء ابو اسماعيل


*بجد انا زهقت من موضوع سمعه دا يابنت*
*الاكرمين .. ياريت كفاية كدا .. و خلينا نتفرج و نشوف .. دا رجاء خاص ليكى .. كفاية كدا عن سمعه :t19:*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (15 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يخرب بيت سنين عبوووود على اللى جابوا عبوووود*
> *ما يرفض يابنتى جون ترافولتا ده والا مكين *
> *ما انا سألتك هو بيمثل مين يعنى ؟*
> *ده مجرد مقدم برامج ...أية العجب اللى فى كدة ؟*
> ...



بيمثل الإدارة الأمريكية


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2012)

*بيتهيألى كفايه كده بقى 
يغلق
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

